# Dating someone on SAS.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What if someone here on SAS wanted to date you say they're interested or they like you? What would you do? Get to know them and maybe date/give them a chance? How would you feel? Would you be creeped out? Thoughts?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I'd probably be flattered because I've never received that kind of attention. I don't want to date but I wouldn't mind having friends, even if only over the internet.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I wouldn't be creeped out at all unless they acted creepy(in a bad way...I actually like people who are creepy in a good way :b ). Actually I like someone I met on here but we live so far away... :sigh


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I'd be flattered too. But having never posted a pic of myself, no one will be interested.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I really doubt that that would ever happen... but I'd be flattered also.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would be shocked, and then flattered. :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

In the past when this has happened to me, I completely dodged the issue or ignored the fact they said anything. It's worked in the past, hah. Well, not really... I ended up being called a "c**t." Haha. Therefore, now I just send along full frontal shots. 

I don't take people here saying they're interested in me too seriously. I feel amused or flattered, but it's not like I make plans to raise the person's children or anything. We would, of course, give them all to social services when the time comes. 



EDIT because I am illiterate.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I wouldn't mind dating anyone on here, or anywhere else for that matter. I'm not one to draw boundaries like that.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Considering how much of a troll i've been lately, i'd actually be scared... :b


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I guess i'd be flattered like most people have said. And shocked. And somewhat confused.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I would and I am!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



cat burglar said:


> I would and I am!


Me too!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd cancel my account and throw the computer out the window.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I am.

It was flattering because this was the first girl who has ever shown an interest in me. Between the two of us, I was BY FAR the creepier one. I PMed her asking if she wanted to be email buddies, saying we had a lot in common or something--oh and this was the first day I joined SAS. She put up with a few of my awkward emails and me IMing her every so often. Then we met in real life in a group of other people from SAS. And she put up with me in real life. And I found out she liked from talking with someone else from SAS. 

So i think I got lucky. I'm so dim I didn't understand that i'm pretty much the only person on here who isn't bothered by being stalked a little bit. My interest wasn't what flattered this girl. It was just because I was so incredibly quiet and unusual that she was interested in me. I probably saved myself by proving in real life that I am so shy and quiet so I look pretty harmless. Though at the time I thought I had ruined my chances by being so boring.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

deadrun said:


> What if someone here on SAS wanted to date you say they're interested or they like you? What would you do? Get to know them and maybe date/give them a chance? How would you feel? Would you be creeped out? Thoughts?


I would be flattered and maybe I would try to get to know them better.
I know the chances are slim for someone to show "definite" interest in me at SAS but anything can happen :lol .


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

One date. If we hit it off we'll talk about more. Any guys want to give it a try?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,I think it would be kind off weird and I'm not good with things like that.I wouldn't belive it if anyone would say that they liked me..
I wouldn't mind though,but then there is the fact that most people in here live almost at the other side of the world..
Something like that has never happened,I'm to weird I guess :b


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd be flattered.

But would I go on the date? Maaaaybe. I really don't know. I'd imagine geography would prevent me from dating a majority of this community's women. I don't mind driving to pick you up provided I don't have to cross any state lines.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Search all their posts to find out whether or not we're compatible, or if they didn't have many posts get to be their friend first to see. Someone having SA is nice and all and I'd love to be friends with anyone that did, but for a relationship they gotta fit a bit more, I'm a pretty picky person.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

deadrun said:


> What if someone here on SAS wanted to date you say they're interested or they like you? What would you do? Get to know them and maybe date/give them a chance? How would you feel? Would you be creeped out? Thoughts?


What would I do? I'd go out and by a lottery ticket because obviously that would be the luckiest day I'll ever have. I would definately give her a chance.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

If a girl emailed me saying that she liked me and you like to get to know me.... At first I would do a little dance... hehe and then I would as anxiety as could be... but still thrilled...


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think that's going to work because knowing some people here they usually just push people away. If you want it then why push it away? I don't understand.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



deadrun said:


> I don't think that's going to work because knowing some people here they usually just push people away. If you want it then why push it away? I don't understand.


Some people can't help it. It's a natural response because we've been that way so long.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Part of me would be very intrigued and excited, but another part of me would be confused because I hardly ever post any pictures, so, how could someone be attracted to me?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would probably bang my head against the desk, maybe punch myself in the face a few times to make sure I wasn't dreaming...then turn on the news to see if hell had indeed frozen over.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I could chat online with somebody showing interest, but if it was somebody living in my city, I'd probably ignore it all just so there is no chance to meet in person. My SA is still a secret to any of my acquaintances. Although I don't have any real friends, a lot of people around town can recognize me if they see me. Letting the cat out of the bag just isn't going to happen anytime soon.

Since I don't believe in relationships that are only online, I guess I'm s*** out of luck.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



Failure said:


> Some people can't help it. It's a natural response because we've been that way so long.


What he said.

Sometimes with perseverance you can get through it, though.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I wonder if my presumption is true that for every successful/happy relationship that came from people meeting on SAS, there is an unsucessful/miserable one, and we just don't hear about the not so snuggly ones.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd worry it was a joke.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I wonder if my presumption is true that for every successful/happy relationship that came from people meeting on SAS, there is an unsucessful/miserable one, and we just don't hear about the not so snuggly ones.


I'm sure there are plenty. I had a not so snuggly one myself.

As for the question at hand, I'm totally open to it, as long as the person in my area. I gave the long distance thing a try, and it failed miserably. And I'm happy that I actually found someone in my area.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I'd cancel my account and throw the computer out the window.


 :lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I wonder if my presumption is true that for every successful/happy relationship that came from people meeting on SAS, there is an unsucessful/miserable one, and we just don't hear about the not so snuggly ones.


Yes, many


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



deadrun said:


> I don't think that's going to work because knowing some people here they usually just push people away. If you want it then why push it away? I don't understand.


That is so true. I don't get it either.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



srschirm said:


> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that's going to work because knowing some people here they usually just push people away. If you want it then why push it away? I don't understand.
> ...


Yeah, but not everyone wants it.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

theysee said:


> ColdFury said:
> 
> 
> > BeNice said:
> ...


Exactly. It's no different. Some relationships work, some don't. Tis life.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

theysee said:


> ColdFury said:
> 
> 
> > BeNice said:
> ...


Maybe what I meant was that meeting someone with SA doesn't always guarantee a perfect relationship. Don't get me wrong, though. Outgoing people will always generally be a turn-off for me.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

There have been several marriages and a few kids even. Becky and I are working on our first. :yes


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

:lol So Becky lied.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thunder said:


> There have been several marriages and a few kids even. Becky and I are working on our first. :yes


No we're not! No more kids for me. 


BeNice said:


> :lol So Becky lied.


I don't know what he's talking about. We are not having any babies! :fall


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd be curious and intrigued if some girl showed an interest in me. Still, distance would always be an issue.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not getting involved with anyone long distance anymore.


----------



## Bedhead (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd be flattered at first
But then I'd realize that it must have been some mistake and that he wrote to the wrong person.
Because anyone who has seen a picture of me or read my posts would probably try and stay as far away as possible :lol 
But I think it'd be really cool to have a email buddy someone to talk to with the same interests


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

After thinking this over more, I realize I wouldn't want to date someone from sas. Nothing really to do with anybody here, just that I'm too open about things here. I don't want whoever I end up with knowing all this stuff about me. I'd like to maintain some control and distance in my future relationship. Not that I ever actually expect to get into one.


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

deadrun said:


> What if someone here on SAS wanted to date you say they're interested or they like you? What would you do? Get to know them and maybe date/give them a chance? How would you feel? Would you be creeped out? Thoughts?


I wouldn't mind, on the contrary I'd be looking forward to it. I've never confided in anyone I dated about my SA and I always felt like a part of me is hidden because of this. By meeting someone here I'd know that they understand what I'm going through and won't judge me. I would feel free to be myself and it would be like a huge burden has been lifted off my shoulders. I hate putting on a facade, but some people can be so judgmental that I don't feel comfortable letting them know I'm vulnerable due to my SA. I think it would be cool to date a person who knows exactly what I'm going through - I would feel much more at ease.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You would have to live in my town. Noone here does. So it's not going to happen.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

delete, delete, delete. :rain


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



Thunder said:


> There have been several marriages and a few kids even.


several? really...i only know of like 3 i think. SAS should make a directory for all the success stories. :yes

ive been apart of many online communities and never have I seen so many meets/relationships/marriages from a message board. Its prolly cause we all understand something about eachother that the rest of the world doesnt. special bond we have. awwwww. 

about long distance, yeah long distance relationships dont work, unless there are future plans for the long distance part to become short distance lol. 
sebfontain was from the west coast and meggiehamilton lives on the east coast and they got together!

siddah was from australia and countrybumpkin(?) is from canada and they're together! married even i think.

it can happen.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah I'd date this one particular guy on this board. He doesn't live far, but too bad he likes someone else and I'm going to date another guy whom I like.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Unfortunately, nobody on SAS shows any sort of romantic interest in me at all and that's after years on here. I take that to mean they find me undesireable, as it's hard to think they merely overlooked me after 11,000+ posts to make myself known to all. :mum


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

I would think they were doing it just to be kind bevause they felt sorry for me. I wouldn't know what to say anyway.
I could never believe any girl would actually choose to even be in the same room as me.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



UltraShy said:


> Unfortunately, nobody on SAS shows any sort of romantic interest in me at all and that's after years on here. I take that to mean they find me undesireable, as it's hard to think they merely overlooked me after 11,000+ posts to make myself known to all. :mum


I've been here almost as long as you and I know how you feel. No one here wants me either...I can't even make friends here though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im with a gurl i met on SAS for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



LoneLioness said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, nobody on SAS shows any sort of romantic interest in me at all and that's after years on here. I take that to mean they find me undesireable, as it's hard to think they merely overlooked me after 11,000+ posts to make myself known to all. :mum
> ...


I really doubt that most posters would feel comfortable telling people on this forum that they have a crush on them. This is a message board for the socially anxious, after all.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



Drella said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


Ok then, if anyone here has a crush on me just make a fake account here and tell me completly anonymously, I promise I won't even reply back unless you make it clear you want me to.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Dating someone on SAS.*



LoneLioness said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLioness said:
> ...


Ok someone does have a crush on me. :banana But since they told me anonymously I have no idea who it is :lol Oh well nice to know anyway :yes I don't bite though should they ever you know, wanna chat sometime :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

MadLib said:


> Wow really? that was quick. People should do that more often.


Yea I got IM on aim then they signed off or something before I could reply :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

See? I told you, you never know.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Haha, that's awesome. That'd boost my ego a little bit.


----------

